# base layer recomendations



## mergs (Nov 30, 2005)

ok, i think i need some new base layers, and would like to hear any all recommendations.  first what i have (some are polypro, some are polyester blends) stinks bad.  second, i find them no longer wicking moisture very well.  i.e. they tend to be wet after a ride (cold weather bike rides) or a day on the slopes, esp when hiking or skinning.

so the the good news is with some stuff my friends will no doubt appreciate the "new springtime-fresh mergs", the bad new is i don't know what to buy. :-?  

couple of my riding/skiing pals use underarmor. they love the stuff. any experience here?  for example, on an mtb ride last sunday, my base layer was soaked while a buddy was bone dry in his underarmour.

i've also seen "craft from scandanavia" getting some good reviews from folks. anyone use craft?

any other suggestions appreciated. thanks in advance!


----------



## RossiSkier (Nov 30, 2005)

I think expensive base layers are over-rated.  As long as it's non-cotton.  IMHO, a good thin fleece works as good as a UnderArmor piece at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2005)

mergs said:
			
		

> ok, i think i need some new base layers, and would like to hear any all recommendations.  first what i have (some are polypro, some are polyester blends) stinks bad.  second, i find them no longer wicking moisture very well.  i.e. they tend to be wet after a ride (cold weather bike rides) or a day on the slopes, esp when hiking or skinning.
> 
> so the the good news is with some stuff my friends will no doubt appreciate the "new springtime-fresh mergs", the bad new is i don't know what to buy. :-?
> 
> ...



Don't buy anything cotton...it holds moisture and winds up soaking wet. This applies to socks and underwear too. 

Stick to polypro or another synthetic material that wicks moisture away from your skin. Bergelene makes alot of good undergarments of various thickness and warmth.

It's equally important to buy fleeces and outer shells that breathe or have zips that you can open. Otherwise the moisture just kind of circulates and usually the inside of your outer shell gets wet.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2005)

*.......*

mergs,
The new scent-killing materials added to the base material(s) are nice, but be sure you don't have an allergy to them(as I do.. :x )....if you purchase, put it on ASAP and wear it for a couple hours so if you have any problems it shouldn't be a problem to return.
Polarmax's tops are great, as is their new "Double-layer" top...a lot nicer than the polypropylene of years ago...  Ditto on Bergelene...I have one that's ~4yrs old and still is in great shape.


----------



## marcski (Nov 30, 2005)

I agree that polypro retains odors. Coolmax is better with the odors.  And, I tend to agree with Rossiskier....I don't like paying big bucks for baselayers.  I just ordered a few online, some were under $10.


----------



## mergs (Nov 30, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> I think expensive base layers are over-rated.  As long as it's non-cotton.  IMHO, a good thin fleece works as good as a UnderArmor piece at a fraction of the cost.



yeah, i really want to stay away from $40-50 base layer tops.  i'd feel like an @ss paying that much, esp if they were mostly hype from a savvy mkg machine like UA.


----------



## mergs (Nov 30, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> mergs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup... agree on all counts.  thanks jim, big bog for recommendation on bergelene.  this is basically what i am looking for:






$24 at EMS.  may have to run over to EMS in Paramus and look at them in person.


----------



## mergs (Nov 30, 2005)

marcski said:
			
		

> I agree that polypro retains odors. Coolmax is better with the odors.  And, I tend to agree with Rossiskier....I don't like paying bick bucks for baselayers.  I just ordered a few online, some were under $10.



thanks marc... what brands did you end up buying?


----------



## marcski (Nov 30, 2005)

mergs said:
			
		

> marcski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.sierratradingpost.com/xq/asp/base_no.13210/dept_id.L2~4679/qx/product.htm


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 30, 2005)

Basic polypro works fine for me.  I am a fan of Patagonia...but the cost and the fact that sometimes the stuff holds stinks is not great.  I find that the bottoms wear out quickly so I have been using store brand for these units...no sense throwing lots of money away.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 30, 2005)

Wickers should do the trick.  

All the shops are high on Hot Chillys.  The prices are also high.  Have been told to stay away from Hot Chilly's heavyweight as they are way too warm unless you're on an arctic expedition.  Guess the lighter weight version is decent.

Personally almost any polypro works for me and I have hardly had anything beyond shell (uninsulated) pants.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2005)

I love the under armour.  It is great year round (I bike and play lacrosse also).  But the price is high...


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 30, 2005)

Rushski said:
			
		

> Wickers should do the trick.
> 
> All the shops are high on Hot Chillys.  The prices are also high.  Have been told to stay away from Hot Chilly's heavyweight as they are way too warm unless you're on an arctic expedition.  Guess the lighter weight version is decent.
> 
> Personally almost any polypro works for me and I have hardly had anything beyond shell (uninsulated) pants.



Agree with what you heard about the Hot Chillys.  I have one pair and only wear them when in VT or ME during the early season and the wind gusts are aweful.


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 1, 2005)

I just got the bergelene ones at ems for $48 for top and bottom. I was long overdue for a new base layer.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 7, 2005)

I like

http://www.llbean.com/shop/guidePages/longUnderwear/index.html

esp when they're in overstocks


----------



## Brettski (Dec 7, 2005)

This is also a good place

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/xq/asp/dept_id.310/qx/dept.htm

EDIT: Jackpot

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/xq/asp/dept_id.L2~164/qx/prod_list_display.htm


----------



## bill9009 (Dec 7, 2005)

brettski, that place had some great deals, thanks, i just picked up some cheap base layers from there

I still use some under armour cold gear, some people look down on that stuff for whatever reason, but the stuff works damn good, i usually just wear the cold gear top with a thermal shirt over it or just the top with my north face jacket and i stay very warm, sometimes too warm, this combo seems to be good down to about 15-20degrees, any colder and i add a fleece layer, i usually look on ebay for good deals on the cold gear, or check out tj maxx or marshalls for under armour, or marmott


----------



## dmo (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Helly Hansen's Lifa -- if you can find an in. It can be pretty pricey. I've had my sets for about five seasons now and they still keep me dry, but the funk is starting to really set in.

What's rad about Lifa is that in addition to moving moisture away from your body, it's actually hydrophobic, or water-repellant. In other words, it moves your sweat out and doesn't let outside moisture (snow) in.


----------



## Fernieskier (Dec 30, 2005)

I tried merino wool and will never go back to any synthetic. no stink, no itch, little wear.


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been reasonably happy with Hot Chillys in the past, but they do have a tendency to retain odor and become itchy after a while.  This year, I picked up a pair of Eider "Umanak" bottoms and two of the equivalent tops (which I am unable to find on their website).  It's not the cheapest, but it works rather well and seems to be more resistant to odor retention than the Chillys; I particularly like the two-dimensional stretchability and high breathability of the fabric, and I've been combining one of those with a microfleece turtleneck for warmth on cooler days.

On warmer days (or when I'm doing something more active), I like my Coolmax "Buzz-Off" long-sleeve t-shirt from LL Bean.  I'm not sold on the alleged insect repellant abilities (wore it a couple of times over the summer and it didn't seem particularly effective, but it may have just been that the entire area was saturated with mosquitoes), but the breathability and fit work well for me.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 30, 2005)

I just do Silk -> Smartwool -> Fleece.


----------



## Chris_skis (Dec 30, 2005)

I am a all-year runner and cotton is a no-no.

I find that coolmax stuff is great, and it does not have to be too expensive.  I purchased some at Land's end for $20 or so.  Sometimes Felene's Basement ot TJ Max have them really cheap.


----------

